# Spielserver?!



## Nohh (14. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich betreibe als Abwechslung einen kleinen HomeServer für das Spiel Call of Duty 2 (v. 1.0).
Die Pings meiner Spielen liegen immer circa bei 50 - 160 je nach Internetverbindung des Spielers.
Ich habe erst letztens ein Lan-Kabel durch das lahme WLAN ersetzt, so entstehen z.B. keine Aufhänger mehr d.h. = alle 999 Ping. Und ich kann gut je nach Möglichkeit 14 Leute auf dem Server spielen lassen. Die Pings leiden allerdings sehr darunter und dadurch "leaven" die Leute oft den Server. Um dies zu vermeiden und nicht unnötig Geld zuverschwenden, wäre ein "PingFaker" sehr vorteilhaft. Das heißt Leute mit einem Ping von 100 bekommen einen 70er Ping vorgegaukelt.

Durch das lesen vieler Foren habe ich erfahren, dass Diese Datenpakte immer vom Server an den User verschickt werden. Diese Zeit kann ich ja nicht verringern ohne unnötig Geld auszugeben. Daher meine Frage, ist es möglich einen Ping-Faker zu erstellen für (((SERVER))). Nicht für einen User. Das habe ich ja eben erläutert, dass ich dieses weiß, das es leider nicht funktioniert.

Ich würde um Achtung des Threades großen Wert legen und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag, Feedback oder sonstige Anregungen präsentieren würde/könnte.

Ich komme dann auf euren Post zurück und Antworte direkt.

Ich grüße Euch

Nohh


----------



## Navy (14. März 2008)

Ein kleiner Crashkurs in TCP/IP:

"Ping" ist ein Programm welches eine einfache Kontrollnachricht an eine Gegenstelle schickt und dabei verschiedene Parameter auswertet -- u.A. auch die Laufzeit. Die Zeit wird also nicht irgendwie übergeben sondern als Differenz der Zeitpunkte zwischen Senden und Empfangen der Nachricht angegeben. Du kannst Du also als Ping-Empfänger generell nicht beeinflussen, welche Zeit beim Sender angezeigt werden kann (Du kannst aber eine Verzögerung erreichen oder die Antwort verweigern -- Letzteres ist jedoch dumm).

Bei Deinem Spiel wird das im Grund nicht anders ablaufen. Die Clients die sich mit dem Server verbinden wollen schicken Nachrichten an den Server und warten auf die Antwort. Daraus ermitteln sie dann die Zeitdifferenz und zeigen dem User diese dann an. 

Das Wichtigste hier ist jedoch der fehlende Sinn Deiner Aktion. Nicht die Latenzzeiten deines Server lassen die Spieler abspringen sondern eher die schlechte Spielbarkeit durch die ungünstige zur Anzahl der User antiproportionale Bandbreite pro Spieler. Was Du brauchst ist also eine höherer Upload (und möglicherweise auch Download)...


----------



## Nohh (15. März 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Ein kleiner Crashkurs in TCP/IP:
> 
> "Ping" ist ein Programm welches eine einfache Kontrollnachricht an eine Gegenstelle schickt und dabei verschiedene Parameter auswertet -- u.A. auch die Laufzeit. Die Zeit wird also nicht irgendwie übergeben sondern als Differenz der Zeitpunkte zwischen Senden und Empfangen der Nachricht angegeben. Du kannst Du also als Ping-Empfänger generell nicht beeinflussen, welche Zeit beim Sender angezeigt werden kann (Du kannst aber eine Verzögerung erreichen oder die Antwort verweigern -- Letzteres ist jedoch dumm).
> 
> ...


Hi,
wo ist bitte hier ein: "fehlender Sinn" ?...
Der Sinn ist ganz klar, Leute gekommen im Programm selbst einen anderen Ping damit diese zufrieden sind.

Niemals bringt mir eine höhere Upload bzw. Downloadgeschwindigkeit bessere Pingzeiten. Als so doof bin ich auch wieder nicht.
Wichtig ist die Anbindung. Es entscheided sich wie nah man an dem nächsten DSL-Verteiler sitzt. Fastpath usw... deaktivieren Dienste, die normalerweise aktiv sind, daher gibt es einen besseren Ping. Also sag mir jetzt bitte nicht das es viel bringt die Download bzw. Uploadgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen, das ist einfach mist.


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. März 2008)

Nohh hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> Niemals bringt mir eine höhere Upload bzw. Downloadgeschwindigkeit bessere Pingzeiten. Als so doof bin ich auch wieder nicht.
> Wichtig ist die Anbindung. Es entscheided sich wie nah man an dem nächsten DSL-Verteiler sitzt. Fastpath usw... deaktivieren Dienste, die normalerweise aktiv sind, daher gibt es einen besseren Ping. Also sag mir jetzt bitte nicht das es viel bringt die Download bzw. Uploadgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen, das ist einfach mist.


Die Pingzeit wird aber leider zu sehr überbeweret. Upstream und Downstreamgeschwindigkeit sind genauso wichtig wie die Reaktionszeit.
Als gutes Beispiel gebe ich dir mal eine ISDN Leitung die in der Regel bessere Pingzeiten hat als eine DSL Leitung. Trotzdem spielt es sich darüber meistens (obwohl die Geschwindigkeit "ausreicht") schlechter.
Es kommt also auf beides an, Ping und Datendurchsatz.

Abgesehen davon dass deine Aktion unsinnig ist, und du die Spieler im weitesten Sinne besch**sen möchtest.

Der Ping wird in der Regel vom Clienten ermittelt, nicht vom Server (der allerdings auch selbst den Ping überwacht)


----------



## chmee (16. März 2008)

Über Sinn und Unsinn, naja, kann man viel streiten..

Aber die Umsetzung ist nur über einen Client-"Hack" möglich" : Die Ping-Anzeige im Programm müsste verändert werden. Also ganz simpel zB errechnete Latenz durch 2 geteilt. Das ist aber kaum durchführbar oder ein unerlaubter Eingriff in die Clientsoftware des teilnehmenden Spielers, somit nicht nur "faul", sondern schon strafbar.

mfg chmee


----------



## Navy (16. März 2008)

> Der Sinn ist ganz klar, Leute gekommen im Programm selbst einen anderen Ping damit 
> diese zufrieden sind.

Was genau hast Du dann dadurch erreicht? Wenn Du es schaffen solltest Deinen Usern eine andere Latenz vorzugaukeln ändert sich deren Spielbarkeit genau garnicht und sie verlassen trotz Anzeige einer guten Antwortzeit Deinen Server. 

> Niemals bringt mir eine höhere Upload bzw. Downloadgeschwindigkeit bessere 
> Pingzeiten. Als so doof bin ich auch wieder nicht.

Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Es geht ja auch nicht um die Latenz, denn die kannst Du -- wie ich schon geschrieben habe -- nicht direkt beeinflußen, bzw. nur minimal. Da aber die Auslastung Deiner Netzanbindung mit steigender Spielerzahl höher wird und jeder Spieler dadurch weniger Anteil an Bandbreite zu Deinem Server bekommt, sinkt die Spielbarkeit mit steigender Anzahl an Usern. Oder um es einfacher zu machen: Ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Usern sinkt der Spaßfaktor, wenn noch mehr User mitspielen.

> Wichtig ist die Anbindung. Es entscheided sich wie nah man an dem nächsten
> DSL-Verteiler sitzt. Fastpath usw... deaktivieren Dienste, die normalerweise aktiv sind,

Wenn Du beeinflussen kannst, wie nah Du am DSLAM sitzt und auch die Routen, die die Pakete der User zu Dir nehmen, dann hast Du eine reelle Chance die Latenz zu veränden.
Sofern Du das nicht kannst, solltest Du an den Schrauben drehen, die Dir wirklich was bringen und das wäre u.A. die Anzahl der User einzugrenzen, die Datenmenge herabzuregeln und/oder deine Anbindung aufzuwerten.

Und wie Dir Teac schon schrieb, bewertest Du die Latenz zu hoch. Sorge dafür, daß Deine User einen beständigen Datenstrom zu Dir haben anstatt den User vorzumachen die Daten würden schneller ankommen.

> daher gibt es einen besseren Ping. Also sag mir jetzt bitte nicht das es viel bringt die
> Download bzw. Uploadgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen, das ist einfach mist.

Du solltest nicht zu voreilig mit Deiner Bewertung sein, da Du sonst dein eigenes Glashaus zertrümmerst. Es ist eine Sache wenn Du etwas möchtest, wovon Du überzeugt bist aber eine andere, wenn Du Hilfe die Dir gegeben wird als "Mist" abtust ohne Dich gründlich belesen zu haben. 

Versuch also erst die Qualität Deines Services auf gleichem Niveau halten zu können, später kannst Du dann immer noch an den Details schrauben.


----------

